# Error connecting CH341(-1)



## bhcarpenter (Mar 29, 2022)

Hi folks, I’m finally trying to get an FV-1 dev board up and running. The audio side of the pedal seems to work fine, but when I attempt to read the eeprom I get the error message from the subject line.

I’m still working on SMD soldering, but things appear to have the right connectivity. Is it likely that I have a bad CH341A (or ruined it while soldering)? I took a chance on some from Alibaba. If anyone has a reputable source I’d love to rule the chip out as a possibility.


----------



## fig (Mar 29, 2022)

Make sure you have a data cable and not just a charger cable. That tripped me up first go.


----------



## bhcarpenter (Mar 29, 2022)

Good thought! The cable seems to pass data fine to my midi controller though.


----------



## deathtopigs (Sep 27, 2022)

bhcarpenter said:


> Good thought! The cable seems to pass data fine to my midi controller though.


Did you resolve the issue? I have same issues. Reflowed the smds. Bought some cheap CH341A from eBay. Tried different cables. Gonna reflow everything. Not sure what it is. Also my LED power blinks when powered. So maybe I have multiple issues. 
Was your CH341A fried?


----------



## Robert (Sep 27, 2022)

Check out this post:  https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/problem-burning-eeprom-with-hex-file-from-spinide.9901/post-99798

I can't think of too many reasons the LED would be blinking (unless you got one of the old self-blinking LEDs by some chance).

I would check to make sure the 9V and 3.3V supplies are stable.   If there is a short your power supply could be shutting down and starting over in cycles.


----------



## bhcarpenter (Sep 27, 2022)

deathtopigs said:


> Did you resolve the issue? I have same issues. Reflowed the smds. Bought some cheap CH341A from eBay. Tried different cables. Gonna reflow everything. Not sure what it is. Also my LED power blinks when powered. So maybe I have multiple issues.
> Was your CH341A fried?


I think I had to install a driver. Can’t remember where I found it though


----------



## deathtopigs (Sep 28, 2022)

Robert said:


> Check out this post:  https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/problem-burning-eeprom-with-hex-file-from-spinide.9901/post-99798
> 
> I can't think of too many reasons the LED would be blinking (unless you got one of the old self-blinking LEDs by some chance).
> 
> I would check to make sure the 9V and 3.3V supplies are stable.   If there is a short your power supply could be shutting down and starting over in cycles.


Yeah, most likely a short. I'll try the drivers and reflow double check something.


----------



## deathtopigs (Sep 28, 2022)

bhcarpenter said:


> I think I had to install a driver. Can’t remember where I found it though


Thanks i'll try that


----------



## deathtopigs (Sep 28, 2022)

Robert said:


> Check out this post:  https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/problem-burning-eeprom-with-hex-file-from-spinide.9901/post-99798
> 
> I can't think of too many reasons the LED would be blinking (unless you got one of the old self-blinking LEDs by some chance).
> 
> I would check to make sure the 9V and 3.3V supplies are stable.   If there is a short your power supply could be shutting down and starting over in cycles.


Yeah a power issue with the LED. Fluctuating 1.5v to .5 for IC5.

YAY Yup fixed the blinking led, now I'm getting 3.3V for IC5
Thanks again Robert!

Edit
First 2 drivers worked (USB to serial and multiprotocol interface driver)
https://www.onetransistor.eu/2017/08/ch341a-mini-programmer-schematic.html

Thanks again guys, was banging my head and cursing Jesus.


----------

